# Announcing the Ear Bible



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2008)

Could this be the next generation of Bible technology?

Audio Bible MP3

Faith comes by hearing


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Could this be the next generation of Bible technology?
> 
> Audio Bible MP3
> 
> Faith comes by hearing



I think I'll stick to my Cambridge AV. Besides I already have Alexander Scourby reading the AV on my Ipod. And I can put lectures and sermons on it. I also hear you can put songs on an ipod. Though who'd want to waste the space on that when there are so many good lectures and sermons out there? (Bach is of course a special case.)

Interesting note on the verse, Faith cometh by hearing and hearing by the word of God. It cannot refer to hearing with the physical ear.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2008)

I enjoy Max McLean on the AV. I guess I am a McLean KJV Only. 

He who has ear let him hear...


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks neat. I'd like one, but unfortunately I don't have the money to spare.

Instead I have the New Testament on CD that plays music in the background that is often inappropriate to the scripture being read. For example when Judas left to betray Christ, there was this weird tinkling video game-like power up music. I don't listen to it much since the background music bugs me. And its NIV which really isn't my favorite.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> I enjoy Max McLean on the AV. I guess I am a McLean only.



Thou heretick! Everybody knows that the only true AV reading is done by Alexander Scourby!!! He improves on the original Greek & Hebrew. 

Another reason not to buy the device:



> All prices in US Dollars. Sales Tax due from *Texas residents* only.



Anybody so prejudiced towards my fellow Texicans is obviously trying to rip people off.


(I wonder if anyone will think I'm serious? I will hope that they don't.)


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Angela,

You might want to try this site which has some free audio bible downloads (KJV, ESV, etc.) from Max McLean.

Here:http://www.listenersbible.com/free_downloads/ipod_download


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> Looks neat. I'd like one, but unfortunately I don't have the money to spare.
> 
> Instead I have the New Testament on CD that plays music in the background that is often inappropriate to the scripture being read. For example when Judas left to betray Christ, there was this weird tinkling video game-like power up music. I don't listen to it much since the background music bugs me. And its NIV which really isn't my favorite.



Audio Bible Online

Alexander Scourby reading online. There are some free audio Bibles online of the AV that are in mp3 format.

http://www.blueletterbible.org/

Scroll down until you get to the audio Bible links.

http://www.audiotreasure.com/


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy Max McLean on the AV. I guess I am a McLean only.
> ...



People in Texas, paid too much Taxes! 

They can't tell the difference between Texas=Taxes. And I'm one of them, since we own a home there (Fort Worth) and we paid too much taxes.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> Gil,
> 
> What is the link? I'd sure like something else and if its free all the better.



Dramatized reading by Stephen Johnston: KJV MP3 Bible for FREE Download: Genesis Chapter 1 - Narrated by Stephen Johnston

You can download either the whole Bible (1.1 GB) or each individual book.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > SolaGratia said:
> ...



 Property tax - another reason we should go back to the constitution and allow ONLY property owners to vote. And I rent.

Quickly Download free MP3 Audio Holy Bible

Audio Bibles by Faith Comes By Hearing - Audio Bible MP3 - Hosanna in 311 languages!


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> I enjoy Max McLean on the AV. I guess I am a McLean KJV Only.
> 
> He who has ear let him hear...



It is not nice to make fun of Van Goh just because he cut off an ear.


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 28, 2008)

Gotcha! But I think you meant Van Goth.

Van Gogh Self Portrait with Bandaged Ear, from Van Gogh page, public domain clip art image


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Gotcha! But I think you meant Van Goth.
> 
> Van Gogh Self Portrait with Bandaged Ear, from Van Gogh page, public domain clip art image



Give me a break! I went 36 hours without sleep. Yes it's Van Goh. 

I hate hotel rooms with thin walls and no white noise generator. People snore too loud.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if Scourby is available for MP3 download? I have the tapes (yes, I am that old) but would like to have the MP3s.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 28, 2008)

But why the NASB version?


----------

